# Found a baby pidgeon in attic



## mmmheyhey (Oct 24, 2007)

*Found a baby pigeon in attic*

Hi all! A couple of days ago I was in an attic of a business running phone and computer lines. The owner has not moved in but informed me that the attic had had so many dead pigeons that haz mat came in when they replaced the insulation and that it was now "clean". At one of the access holes I found a dead pigeon near a small opening of about 12" where one of the venting "hoods" had come off. It was also blocked by some metal strips not very far apart which is probably why the pigeon could'nt get back out. Anyways, I'm down below with the attic shut installing their phone system when i believe I'm hearing baby chirps. Today I KNOW I hear chirps and walking around. I open it up and in the dark I see something about 10' away. The attic is tough to crawl through, only about 3' high, so I take an install stick and gently use a hook to see if whatever it is moves, yes, very slightly! I get my flashlight and there are two tiny eyes looking at me--I climb in this limited space and rescue my first pigeon, as there is no way to fly out once you get in so I can't leave this precious little bird. I had a large box from the phone system, so I placed him in it, and now four hours later I hear him pecking away at the seed and chirping while doing it. I noticed droplets of water next to the water bowl, so I'm pretty sure he's eating also. He has just a few little yellow feathers on the back of his neck, and very short tail feathers if any at all. Oh, and he scared the heck out of me when I reached down to pick him up for the first time because he puffed up his neck and he looked "weird", he still does it when I reach in to gently pick him up and place papers in his box to clean up after him. He is adorable, and thanks to your site I learned about the depth of water, and that the wild bird seed I currently feed my birds is ok for him, anything else I should be doing? Oh, and another thing, he has come at a great time for me, as I have roadrunners that I have fed for years, and about a week ago one was running across the road when I called for her because I had just come home from work and she turned and stopped, I called again and all of a sudden this truck makes a turn from nowhere speeding, has time to see her, but doesn't even attempt to stop and hits her. I scooped her up and held her trying to calm her and figuring I would bury her under a tree, when after almost three hours she unexpectedly flew from my arms! I thought great!!! until I saw the way she was acting uncoordinated and moved erratically. I saw her a couple of days later, but when I tried to feed her she couldn't manuever her beak to eat normally. I was crushed and made it a point to keep food and water out for her--saw her in another couple of days, she seemed improved, but It's been a few days and no sign of her. 
What a great site, and a great group of people you all are! Wow! 
Lisa


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lisa, thank you for rescueing this baby. No doubt it would have died if not for you. It sounds like the baby has a bit of age on it if it's eating and drinking on it's own. What are your plans for this baby now? Others will be along shortly and see your thread and they will be thrilled to hear how you saved this bird. Don't suppose you could post some pictures? We LOVE pictures. As far as the baby being a little scared, that's understandable, but they can come around in no time flat and be the most loving little creatures you ever saw.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lisa, welcome to the forum. You made a great rescue under adverse conditions. It sounds like you're way ahead of the game if your baby is already eating on its own. You might measure out the seed you give him and then after it eats, measure again just to be sure it really is eating. Sometimes the little ones merely peck but don't swallow. 

If you have already read most of the resource information you know to keep it warm and hydrated. You can also weigh it about once a day and that will help you know if it is gaining weight. If it isn't eating on its own you may have to hand feed once or twice a day.

All that puffing out is just his defense mechanism kicking in. After you handle him a bit that should stop.

Thank you for rescuing this little guy.

I want to say I hope your roadrunner shows back up. I'm really sorry he was hurt. Have never seen one in person.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Bless you for saving this little one, Lisa! It sounds like you're doing all the right things and you obviously have a heart for birds. I hope your poor roadrunner friend survived. If the pigeon is eating and drinking on its own, that's a great thing. As to looking weird when you approach, does it puff up and sit back on its legs? They do that to make themselves look bigger to predators. Some of our babies click their beaks and strike at your hand while they are still in the nest. But this little one will soon become friendly when s/he realizes you're the source of food.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great stories Lisa, hope your roadrunner is somewhere safe and will show up again soon.
You're doing great with this little bird. I am sure you will become best friends.


Reti


----------



## mmmheyhey (Oct 24, 2007)

*Pic's of my new baby*

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc229/mmmheyhey_photo/IMG_1297.jpg Hope this link works ok for you all, not sure if I did it right. 
Thank you for your great responses, all of you!!! I will measure his food, and he will definetely be warm as I will keep him in my bedroom in his large box. His poop is green and pretty runny, can you tell me what that is a sign of? Oh yeah, he puffs up around his neck allright BUT, as I have been making it a point to talk to him and touch under his neck and stroke his back he really has calmed down a lot. He is so adorable with those bright eyes. He moved over to where his food is and plopped down just now, I can hear his little chirps as he feeds. What do you all think, is it best to get him all strong and make sure he can fly and then see if he takes to the outdoors or what? I already feed pigeons, so there are plenty around here. I live in and are called fort mohave in arizona--it is part of Bullhead city, and right across the colorado river from laughlin nevada. Right now as I write it is 91 degrees outside, so I'm sure this helped my little one during the evenings to not get too cold thank goodness. Thank you for the great comments about my roadrunner too--You all have a great evening--I am headed over to friends home for tacos--don't really want to go now, but promised a couple of days ago, so.... I will update all you great people tomorrow.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a pretty little baby. I agree with others.......please make sure that this baby is actually eating and not just "playing" in the seeds. Green poops CAN, amongst other things, tell you that they aren't eating.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> What a pretty little baby. I agree with others.......please make sure that this baby is actually eating and not just "playing" in the seeds. Green poops CAN, amongst other things, tell you that they aren't eating.


I agree. Can you check his crop and feel for seed? It's hard to imagine he would know how to eat if he was born in that attic and had never been out of it.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh my, he is a cutie.
if his poops don't improve by tomorrow you might want to hand feed him. 

Reti


----------



## Marion Springer (Oct 3, 2007)

*mom's hostile takeovers*

There are a lot of pigeons that live in my back yard and their cages are crowded. It happens occassionally that baby pigeons will be picked on and injured by other pigeons, especially when they are not well protected by their parents. 
It hurts me terribly to see a tiny baby pigeon bleeding from it's injuries so when I see one in that condition I take it into my home and care for it until it is ready to be released. 
When my children learn that I have taken another baby bird in the house they have taken to saying,' mom did another hostile take over today'. 
So, I admit I do takeovers, but I just can't leave the babies to die. 
And if it bothers the parent birds, you'd never know it for in a few days they have two more eggs in the nest and life goes on. 
Marion Springer


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Marion Springer said:


> There are a lot of pigeons that live in my back yard and their cages are crowded. It happens occassionally that baby pigeons will be picked on and injured by other pigeons, especially when they are not well protected by their parents.
> It hurts me terribly to see a tiny baby pigeon bleeding from it's injuries so when I see one in that condition I take it into my home and care for it until it is ready to be released.
> When my children learn that I have taken another baby bird in the house they have taken to saying,' mom did another hostile take over today'.
> So, I admit I do takeovers, but I just can't leave the babies to die.
> ...


Marion, 
Yes, pigeons will peck on the babies of others when there is over crowding or is another pair's youngster should venture into their territory. I'm happy you help the ones that need it...hostile take over sounds totally appropriate.
Since there is an over crowding problem, have you considered replacing the fertile eggs with plastic or wooden ones?


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Lisa loved your story about rescueing your new baby, what a cutie!!! I sure hope your road runner is ok and you soon see her to find out how she is also. I am sure that with enough people on here if there is still somrthing wrong with the road runnner that if you could catch her there may be someone in your area that could help you out with her. Pigeon is beautiful. Is there anyway of letting the buisness know about the vent so that the pigeons can't get in anymore to stop futures deaths? That is a shame of the dead birds. Good Luck with both birds. This site is awesome isn't it? 

Cindy


----------

